# Mr.Grumpy Gills marbling adventure



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Mr.Grumpy gills is changing color so I thought I would start a journal.  Here are 3 pics of him changing colors a few days ago, and 3 pics I took today.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's another update on Mr.Grumpy.  These pictures I took today. You can see the white cover his belly and start to go into his anal fin.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Mr.Grumpy Gills tonight


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Todays update. :3


----------



## LovelyLavender (Aug 24, 2014)

Beautiful fish ^-^ My fish I think is marbling too, he once had a awesome platinum white scales, but now he is steel blue with a purple spots with the right lighting.


----------

